# Moving to Marbella



## Craig Taylor (May 23, 2018)

Hi all, 

I am moving to Marbella early June and will be working for a Global Wealth Management company. I dont have many contacts and would love to meet up with like minded outgoing people who enjoy dining out and enjoy the outdoor life.
Please contact me if you want to meet up for a drink or some fine dining!
Cheers
Craig


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Most folk here use Private Messages when giving out phone numbers etc. You need to have made 5 posts before you can use this facility. Enjoy Marbella!!


----------

